# What can be done for my curvy jaw? pic (looksmaxx help)



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 13, 2018)

Here the pic:








Some questions:

Would masseter training make my curvy jawline less curvy?
Would angular filler be the best option?


----------



## JustChris (Nov 13, 2018)

You have chipmunk cheeks.
Either bloated face or fat storage on your face area. Stop the junk food if you have a bad diet. Reduce salt intake, drink more water, and lose some body fat depending on your %


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 13, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You have chipmunk cheeks.
> Either bloated face or fat storage on your face area. Stop the junk food if you have a bad diet. Reduce salt intake, drink more water, and lose some body fat depending on your %



My left jaw is curvier in comparison to my left jaw, i think its about my bone and not fat storage/bloatness but anyway thanks for your answer.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 13, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> My left jaw is curvier in comparison to my left jaw, i think its about my bone and not fat storage/bloatness but anyway thanks for your answer.



Pretty much everyone has an asymmetrical jawline. Just pull down on your skin so that it gets as closely as possible to your bone to see the actual shape of your jaw. Or just duckface and take a photo


----------



## VST (Nov 13, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Here the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why tf do people censor their eyes when we already know what you look like?


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 13, 2018)

VST said:


> Why tf do people censor their eyes when we already know what you look like?



I want to put the focus on my jaw and not my eye shape/eyes. Should have censored eyebrows and lips as well


----------



## Mandiblecel (Nov 13, 2018)

get jaw angle implants. Costs less than 10K


----------



## Zyros (Nov 13, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> My left jaw is curvier in comparison to my left jaw, i think its about my bone and not fat storage/bloatness but anyway thanks for your answer.



Not, believe me, its about fat and watr retention. I also have slight assymetry in jaw like you describe, but the curviness comes from bloat.

Decrease drastically carbs, sugar and salt intake. And i mean DRASTICALLY, like reduce its consuption to once or less a week.


----------



## Phad (Nov 13, 2018)

water retention and bad foods. you may not believe but what most people consider healthy is garbage. people count calories instead of focusing on grams of sugar and salt. even fat doesn’t matter that much if u don’t go absurdbly over


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 13, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Not, believe me, its about fat and watr retention. I also have slight assymetry in jaw like you describe, but the curviness comes from bloat.








nah bro, your jaw still looks straight, even at low bf. What i mean is that i have a curvy jawline, even if its tight at my skin.






compare yours to mine. Do you know what i mean know? I need there something that makes my masseter muscle stand out, and makes my jawline look straight. Yours is straight.


----------



## Zyros (Nov 13, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> nah bro, your jaw still looks straight, even at low bf. What i mean is that i have a curvy jawline, even if its tight at my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have exactly the same shape as my when Im in a bloat day after eating lots of fast food. I recognize that kind of curvyness anywhere since its how bloat stores in my face. Listen to me seriously. Before you consider any surgery, first drop DRASTICALLY salt, sugar and carbs intake for at least 2 months. I guarantee you will start seeing changes after even the first 2 weeks.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 13, 2018)

Zyros said:


> You have exactly the same shape as my when Im in a bloat day after eating lots of fast food. I recognize that kind of curvyness anywhere since its how bloat stores in my face. Listen to me seriously. Before you consider any surgery, first drop DRASTICALLY salt, sugar and carbs intake for at least 2 months. I guarantee you will start seeing changes after even the first 2 weeks.


that's considered attractive where I'm from, it indicates good health and that you eat alot which indicates $$$


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 13, 2018)

Zyros said:


> You have exactly the same shape as my when Im in a bloat day after eating lots of fast food. I recognize that kind of curvyness anywhere since its how bloat stores in my face. Listen to me seriously. Before you consider any surgery, first drop DRASTICALLY salt, sugar and carbs intake for at least 2 months. I guarantee you will start seeing changes after even the first 2 weeks.


This is an effective solution for most.... but not for all. Some people (middle easterners especially) store fat in the malar / buccal pads (face and neck) and this fat almost never goes away


----------



## welpcelly (Nov 13, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> This is an effective solution for most.... but not for all. Some people (middle easterners especially) store fat in the malar / buccal pads (face and neck) and this fat almost never goes away


game over for jowl-cels


----------



## Zyros (Nov 13, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> This is an effective solution for most.... but not for all. Some people (middle easterners especially) store fat in the malar / buccal pads (face and neck) and this fat almost never goes away


Everyone can get to at least decently lean face with enough diet. Some have it easier than others but everyone can get to it with enough carbs and salt deprivation.


future chadlite said:


> that's considered attractive where I'm from, it indicates good health and that you eat alot which indicates $$$


what having a round faced as a male is not considered attractive ANYWHERE. Where are you from?


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 13, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Everyone can get to at least decently lean face with enough diet. Some have it easier than others but everyone can get to it with enough carbs and salt deprivation.


No Zyros, you don't understand what I mean, some people like myself have retarded facial fat deposition. It's got nothing to do with diet, and isn't impacted by body fat percentage


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 13, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Everyone can get to at least decently lean face with enough diet. Some have it easier than others but everyone can get to it with enough carbs and salt deprivation.
> 
> what having a round faced as a male is not considered attractive ANYWHERE. Where are you from?


NOT ROUND, but having full cheeks in Morocco is considered attractive


----------



## Zyros (Nov 13, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> No Zyros, you don't understand what I mean, some people like myself have retarded facial fat deposition. It's got nothing to do with diet, and isn't impacted by body fat percentage



I had bloated face even at a weight considered lean. Don't be fooled by that. I am now at my optimal weight for my height (5'11) and narrow frame, which is 59 kg, and only noticed the face changes after losing the last 5 kg. Seriously don't be fooled by thinking bloat is permanent, unless you did steroids, fin or shit like that in the past. 

You don't lose anything by trying. Try one single month, just one, reducing almost to 0 carb and sodium intake.


future chadlite said:


> NOT ROUND, but having full cheeks in Morocco is considered attractive



Why? Status/money flaunting doesn't count as attractiveness. Would a hollow cheeked guy dressed in armani be attractive then?


----------

